# Final Fantasy Advent Children



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

You guys have to see this. I am not talking the movie or the plot line, I am talking the animation is incredible! There are scenes in the beginning, on the landscape that my friends and I weren't sure were CGI or real time.

Awesome animation, and a good use of an HDTV


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I plan to buy. But it's not an HD movie. And I think you mean weren't sure were CGI or RL?

Appleseed has excellent motion capture and cel shading, if you haven't watched that yet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

I know it isn't an HD movie, but it still looked incredible on my HD set. I'll check out Appleseed!


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't realize it was called Advent Children but I have the new Final Fantasy DVD, I haven't had a chance to watch it yet.

Do you think it's something I can watch with a young child? I know some anime isn't exactly appropriate. I don't mind a bit of light cartoon violence and animated monsters. But I wouldn't want him to watch real gore and suffering.


----------

